# Which works better - R410a or R22 HP/AC



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Weather its R22 or R410A doesn't make it heat or cool any better.


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

*R410a or R22 - Better*

Let me ask it another way. Should I expect to have the same delta T on the R410a system as I have on the R22? Currently have 20+ degrees using a 12 SEER Condenser and a 4 ton evaporator coil with TXV. New system will be the same size except the new furnace will have a variable speed blower vice a single fixed speed on current furnace. Just trying to get a feel as to whether I will be disappointed with the performance of the new system using the newer refrigerant, all other things being equal; ie good install.
Appreciate your comments.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The type of refrig. has nothing to do with it. What is most important is that your variable speed blower is setup properly. It can be set for a close 400cfm/ton which will give you better de-humidifiying. Delta T is different on higher SEER units. The evap coils are larger to be more efficient. Setting it up properly with the manufacturers subcooling specs and setting the blower to not overspeed are the most important parts.

Have you done a heat load calc to make sure 4 tons is the right size? Oversized is NOT good.
Load Calculator


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The current R22 Heat Pump is a 3.5 ton with a 4 ton evaporator coil which does an excellent job. Was just concerned if the R410a thermodynamic characteristics were so much different than R22 as to be noticeable in its performance. From what I have researched it looks like R410a is less efficient at higher ambient temperatures than R22 but may not be noticeable in normal residential heating/cooling applications. It's kind of a moot point anyway as there are no more R22 systems out there. Will have to live with whatever performance the R410a system presents. Hope I won't be disappointed.
Thanks.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Efficiency is SEER. SEER does not care what type of refrig it is. Which brand and units are you choosing? 2 stage units are better in humid areas. Modern ECM Variable speed blowers have some amazing abilities. Along with the communicating tstats that Lennox, Goodman and others are using.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Could have a colder or warmer temp.
Depends on how much air your current blower is moving.

A 45° evap coil temp is 45° weather its R410A or R22.

If you have a diesel engine car. And your neighbor has a gasoline engine car. When you are both driving 65 MPH down the highway. Its the same speed for either fuel.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You know Max??:laughing:


----------

